# Salt/Mineral Blocks



## MistyChee' (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, I was asked a crazy question today and did not know the answer so now I'm asking you guys and gals...
Can a tortoise have a salt/mineral block in their enclosure. Would it be safe if they ate it like a cuddle bone? It would keep their beak down that's for sure. I'm talking about the mineral licks for horses. 
I added a picture of the label. 
As always, thank you for any information and suggestions.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2012)

I wondered the same thing a few years ago. After all, other animals are provided with them, so why not reptiles? 

Most of the calcium supplements contain sodium chloride, so I figured a salt block isn't needed.


----------



## MistyChee' (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought it was a good question. I have the salt/mineral block the tag came off of. I just don't want to let them have it unless I know it won't harm them in any way. At the same time wont they just eat it if they need it just like the cuddle bone?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 3, 2012)

MistyChee said:


> I thought it was a good question. I have the salt/mineral block the tag came off of. I just don't want to let them have it unless I know it won't harm them in any way. At the same time wont they just eat it if they need it just like the cuddle bone?



Doubt that the salt would be good for your tortoise...does anyone make a calcium-only block?

I feed my torts cactus a couple Xs a week and that seems to supply them w/ enough calcium.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 3, 2012)

A small sprinkle of salt on the food once in a while provides what they would not get in their diet, mostly the iodine, but most of the foods they eat have enough salts in it. If you look at any nutritional label or site for them you will see the levels included.


----------



## MistyChee' (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know about anyone who makes calcium only blocks. She has a huge cuddle bone she loves to snack on. We were just wondering if the minerals were good or bad for them.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't tried them yet, but there's this: Tortoise BanquetÂ® Block


----------



## MistyChee' (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a banquet block in with my two baby Sulcatas. They don't seem interested and they eat EVERYTHING! my neighbor keeps commenting that it looks like a bar of soap too.


----------



## MistyChee' (Sep 4, 2012)

So, does anyone else have a comment or possibly know if a salt/mineral block is good or bad for a tortoise?


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 4, 2012)

haha, I tried one of those banquet blocks, my tort only took a few bites and thats it, he didnt like that thing one bit, and it spoiled in less than a month. hes loves his cuttle bones though!


----------



## MistyChee' (Sep 4, 2012)

I ended up grinding mine up and sprinkling a tiny bit in their food just to get rid of it.


----------



## MistyChee' (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone use a salt/mineral block with their outdoor tortoises?


----------



## MistyChee' (Sep 12, 2012)

I just wanted to ask one more time. Does anyone use mineral blocks for their tortoises? Is it safe for them to nibble on?


----------

